

Ask HN: OpenGateway for recurring billing instead of Chargify/Recurly/Spreedly? - tworats

I ran across http://opengateway.net/ , which is a $99 installable framework for recurring billing. In light of the recent Chargify pricing changes, it seems an attractive alternative since it's a one-time upfront cost and no monthly charges - in other words, the pricing is a known quantity.<p>Apparently it doesn't store credit card info locally, which was my biggest concern.<p>Has anyone tried it? If so, what did you think?
======
fookyong
Hmm this looks like a great alternative to <http://amember.com> which I have
been using for a long time (and am not particularly fond of - old code, ugly
UI).

I basically use Amember to manage member subscriptions e.g. what plan they are
on, sending them transactional emails, and handling the callback from the
payment gateway (in my case PayPal) - and providing the API hook to build into
my app.

If OpenGateway can replace all of that, it's a done deal. I'm switching!

------
heather_brack
Looks like a good solution; we have to make a decision re: billing soon so we
would also be interested in others' experiences with this.

~~~
DevX101
I just emailed them to come post a thread at HN. If they're smart, you'll hear
from them tomorrow.

------
tworats
Clickable link: <http://www.opengateway.net/>

~~~
ashitvora
How to insert clickable links here? Or bold, italic, underline text?

------
carbocation
Does it handle dunning?

~~~
tworats
Doesn't mention dunning specifically but does say "automatic emails which are
sent during specific events such as a new charge, new recurring charge,
expiration, cancellation, upcoming expiration, upcoming charge, etc." .

~~~
carbocation
Nice. That might do the job.

